# Carthago Malibu



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a lovely van, the 6 metre one with rear transverse bed. Furniture/woodwork looks really sturdy and robust.

Anybody had a look at one at the Dusseldorf show?

Premium motorhomes uk have a new one for sale too.

Paul.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks great - any info on price?
Jamsie


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jamsieboy said:


> Looks great - any info on price?
> Jamsie


The one for sale in the uk at Premium motorhomes is I think £47,500, as PVC's go it looks a good price, cheaper than Murvi, East Neuk and IH.

It all depends on the reviews. Whats the winterisation like, quality, lots of questions still but looks good.

Paul.


----------

